# كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !! ::+::



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ما اكره الكذب والخيانه ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ما اكره ان تكون شيطان ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لا لا تكن انسان .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فميزان تلك الدنيا صار مقلوب ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وحكم من حولك سوف يندمك على كونك انسان .. 

ان قلت الحق ( كذبوك ) ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ان عاهدتهم ( خذلوك ) ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ان ارضيتهم ( عذبوك ) .. 




هل تلك هى الدنيا !! .. 

هل هؤلاء هم الناس .. 

ما شعورك واحساسك حين تصدق القول وتصون العهد وتكن انسان .. 

وتجد من صدقته ( يكذبك ) ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ومن صونته ( يبعيك ) ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ومن غليته ( تهون عنده ) .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هل وقتها سوف تندم على انك كنت انسان ..

هل تندم على حب زرعته ولم تحصد غير مراره ..

هل عذابك وألمك وما تشعر به من ضيق سوف يجعلك تشعر بالندم .. 

هل سوف تشعر بالندم على ما قدمت وجنيت .. 

هل وقتها تكره انك انسان !! ..

احتمال لو كنت كاذب او خائن او كنت وقتها شيطان ..

فمن الاكيد وقتها لم اكن لاندم .. 

او اتعب فأبسط القول ما سوف اقوله .. 

وقتها لنفسى انى اجنى ما قدمت يداى ..

لكن حين تكون انسان .. 

صادق الكلمه والعهد فلا تندم حتى وان خذلوك .. 

لا تندم حتى وان باعوك فيكفى انك تملك فى نفسك .. 

ما لا يملكون .. 

يكفى انك انسان !! .. 

وليت الجميع يعي ويدرك ما هو ومن هو الانسان ...!!

منقول​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لكن حين تكون انسان .. 

صادق الكلمه والعهد فلا تندم حتى وان خذلوك .. 

لا تندم حتى وان باعوك فيكفى انك تملك فى نفسك .. 

ما لا يملكون .. 

يكفى انك انسان !! .. 




*رائع يا كاندي بمعني الكلمه*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا *
*ودايما تمتعينا بمواضيعك الجميله *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*كالعاده موضوع راائع مثل ما عودتينا

مرسي ليكي كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام صح يا كاندى ميزان الدنيا اتقلب
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> لكن حين تكون انسان .. ​
> 
> صادق الكلمه والعهد فلا تندم حتى وان خذلوك .. ​
> لا تندم حتى وان باعوك فيكفى انك تملك فى نفسك .. ​
> ...




ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *كالعاده موضوع راائع مثل ما عودتينا​*
> 
> *مرسي ليكي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك مايكل​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> كلام صح يا كاندى ميزان الدنيا اتقلب​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> وتجد من صدقته ( يكذبك ) ..
> 
> ومن صونته ( يبعيك ) ..
> 
> ...



هذه حال الدنيا الجديدة كاندي 
شكرااااا للموضوع القيم اختي​*سلام المسيح*


----------



## SALVATION (2 ديسمبر 2008)

_


			لكن حين تكون انسان .. 

صادق الكلمه والعهد فلا تندم حتى وان خذلوك .. 

لا تندم حتى وان باعوك فيكفى انك تملك فى نفسك .. 

ما لا يملكون .. 

يكفى انك انسان !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمات روعه جدا يا كاندى
حقيقى تسلم ايدك بتتحفينا بكل جديد
مشكوووووووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> هذه حال الدنيا الجديدة كاندي
> شكرااااا للموضوع القيم اختي​*سلام المسيح*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _كلمات روعه جدا يا كاندى_
> _حقيقى تسلم ايدك بتتحفينا بكل جديد_
> 
> _مشكوووووووووووووووووووره_​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك وتشجيعك يا تونى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 مايو 2009)

*كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

*ما اكره الكذب والخيانه ..

ما اكره ان تكون شيطان ..

لا لا تكن انسان .. 

فميزان تلك الدنيا صار مقلوب ..

وحكم من حولك سوف يندمك على كونك انسان .. 

ان قلت الحق ( كذبوك ) ..

ان عاهدتهم ( خذلوك ) ..

ان ارضيتهم ( عذبوك ) .. 

هل تلك هى الدنيا !! .. 

هل هؤلاء هم الناس .. 

ما شعورك واحساسك حين تصدق القول وتصون العهد وتكن انسان .. 

وتجد من صدقته ( يكذبك ) ..

ومن صونته ( يبعيك ) ..

ومن غليته ( تهون عنده ) .. 

هل وقتها سوف تندم على انك كنت انسان ..

هل تندم على حب زرعته ولم تحصد غير مراره ..

هل عذابك وألمك وما تشعر به من ضيق سوف يجعلك تشعر بالندم .. 

هل سوف تشعر بالندم على ما قدمت وجنيت .. 

هل وقتها تكره انك انسان !! ..

احتمال لو كنت كاذب او خائن او كنت وقتها شيطان ..

فمن الاكيد وقتها لم اكن لاندم .. 

او اتعب فأبسط القول ما سوف اقوله .. 

وقتها لنفسى انى اجنى ما قدمت يداى ..

لكن حين تكون انسان .. 

صادق الكلمه والعهد فلا تندم حتى وان خذلوك .. 

لا تندم حتى وان باعوك فيكفى انك تملك فى نفسك .. 

ما لا يملكون .. 

يكفى انك انسان !! .. 

وليت الجميع يعي ويدرك ما هو ومن هو الانسان ...!!*​


----------



## white rose (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

*روعة يا مرمر

كلمات عميقة كتير

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

روووووووووووووووووعه يا مرمورتى 

كلمات جميله اوووووووووووووى

شكرااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

*موضوع جميل قووي يا مرمر

مرسي يا جميلة​*


----------



## Rosetta (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

*كلمات اكتر من رائعة 

مرسي يا مرمر..​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

موضوع جميل يا مرمر


ميرررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



> *لا تندم حتى وان باعوك فيكفى انك تملك فى نفسك ..
> 
> ما لا يملكون ..
> 
> يكفى انك انسان !! .. *


 
_*روعة يا مرمورة*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمر

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

_هل وقتها سوف تندم على انك كنت انسان ..

هل تندم على حب زرعته ولم تحصد غير مراره ..

هل عذابك وألمك وما تشعر به من ضيق سوف يجعلك تشعر بالندم .. 

هل سوف تشعر بالندم على ما قدمت وجنيت .. 

هل وقتها تكره انك انسان !! .._


*بس يا مرمر مارو  كتير منا بيتهز بعد ما بيمر بمواقف زي كده 
ويحس انه كونه انسان ما بقاش ينفع ف الزمن ده وانه غلط انه يكون انسان
والادهي انه سعات بتيضيع الثقه اللي فينا بان الصح انك تكون انسان
شكرا يا مرمرمورا ع الموضوع الرائع ده
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KARL (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

موضوع جميل
وكلماته رائعه  شكرا ليكى 


+ربنا موجود+​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

شكرا مرمر مارو
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

شكرا يا مرمر

لموضوعاتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ماريتا (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

_موضوع فى منتهى الجماااااال_
_ميرسى يا مرمر_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## *malk (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



> هل سوف تشعر بالندم على ما قدمت وجنيت ..
> 
> هل وقتها تكره انك انسان !! ..



بصراحة اة


----------



## المجدلية (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

موضوع جميل يا مرمر


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

*موضوعك رائع يا مرمر *
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## كوكى البرنسيسه (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

موضوع رااااااااااااائع وجميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

*كلمات جميييييييلة جدا
تسلم ايدك يا مرمورتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



white rose قال:


> *روعة يا مرمر
> 
> كلمات عميقة كتير
> 
> يسلموا ايديك​*



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعه يا مرمورتى
> 
> كلمات جميله اوووووووووووووى
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا كاندى على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل قووي يا مرمر
> 
> مرسي يا جميلة​*



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



red rose88 قال:


> *كلمات اكتر من رائعة
> 
> مرسي يا مرمر..​*



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*

رائع و مرمر يا شقية كنت وانا اقرأ اتحضر لرد وبالنهايه كنت الرد شقيقه بس كلامك مرمر ونادر شكراً لك مشرفتنا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر
> 
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ...



ميرسى يا كوكو على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> _*روعة يا مرمورة*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_​



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمر
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



ميرسى يا كليمو على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> _هل وقتها سوف تندم على انك كنت انسان ..
> 
> هل تندم على حب زرعته ولم تحصد غير مراره ..
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا فندم على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



karl قال:


> موضوع جميل
> وكلماته رائعه  شكرا ليكى
> 
> 
> +ربنا موجود+​



ميرسى يافندم على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راائع جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ميرسى يا هابى على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر مارو
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى يا أستاذنا على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا يا مرمر
> 
> لموضوعاتك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى يا جوجو على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع فى منتهى الجماااااال_
> _ميرسى يا مرمر_
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



*malk قال:


> بصراحة اة



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



المجدلية قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



come with me قال:


> *موضوعك رائع يا مرمر *
> *ميرسى خالص*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



ميرسى ياجوجو على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



كوكى البرنسيسه قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع وجميل



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كـــذب + خــيـانة + ولا تكـــن انسان !!*



farou2 قال:


> رائع و مرمر يا شقية كنت وانا اقرأ اتحضر لرد وبالنهايه كنت الرد شقيقه بس كلامك مرمر ونادر شكراً لك مشرفتنا ​



ميرسى يا فندم على مرورك ​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع ومميز جدا
وهذا ما يحدث فى الحياه
صلى لى
شكرااا​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع ومميز جدا​
> وهذا ما يحدث فى الحياه
> صلى لى
> 
> شكرااا​


ميرسى لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------

